# Late 70's early 80's Team Murray BMX



## BamaBoy86 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a Team Murray BMX bike that all original wit NOS tires im wanting to sell.


----------



## brokeass (Feb 5, 2013)

*Team Murray*

Do you have any pics? What colors is it? 



BamaBoy86 said:


> View attachment 77454 I have a Team Murray BMX bike that all original wit NOS tires im wanting to sell.


----------



## brokeass (Feb 5, 2013)

*Team Murray*

Oh I see it now,picture wouldn't load at first. I'm looking for a chrome and gold 80' model. Thanks


----------

